# Japanese Beetles still the scourge?`



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I had never heard of them until we moved into our current place (only about 8 km from our last place). I would be walking the dogs and notice neighbours had these weird looking lawn ornaments out. Turns out they were Japanese Beetle traps (plastic thing with an attractant and a poly collector bag). I've had one up ever since. They seem to favour dark red/maroon leaf plants like purple sand cherry. Last year was the first when they were fairly light here.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Japanese Beetles are white grubs in an earlier life stage, right? Actually, they might not be as much of a problem as they used to be. I can't imagine why they would not be. I remember living a little further northeast in the early nineties. The beetles would try to get in down my fireplace chimney. Disgusting little things. Some houses in the neighborhood had their lawns destroyed by critters digging, trying to get at the grubs. 
I think their populations increase and decrease in cycles, but I really have not heard about them being a problem in many years.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> Japanese Beetles are white grubs in an earlier life stage, right? Actually, they might not be as much of a problem as they used to be. I can't imagine why they would not be. I remember living a little further northeast in the early nineties. The beetles would try to get in down my fireplace chimney. Disgusting little things. Some houses in the neighborhood had their lawns destroyed by critters digging, trying to get at the grubs.
> I think their populations increase and decrease in cycles, but I really have not heard about them being a problem in many years.



Around here, the typical fat white grub is usually the 'June Bug', although there are any number of larval stage grubs in the ground and leaf litter. The Japanese Beetle is more of an annoyance - I am not aware that they are fatal to the plants.


We also had a run of Lily Leaf Beetles that went after our ornamental lilys (not native Day Lilys, Tiger Lilys, etc.) for a couple of years. They seem to have passed or at least down-cycled; I didn't see any last year.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Japanese beetles

ITAI


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ITAI as they say


----------

